
Why “Always use UTC” is bad advice - BerislavLopac
https://engineering.q42.nl/why-always-use-utc-is-bad-advice/
======
foobarbazetc
Offsets aren’t useful information, since they can be derived from the timezone
and change with DST.

You should always store date times in UTC, and can store the timezone used to
create them alongside that or use an account wide timezone setting.

------
mailslot
Always “store” timestamps in UTC is more accurate. For date math purposes
alone.

